# Yesterday's Grillin'



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Grilled Yesterday for Family







Had the butcher cut top sirloin into 2" x 1" thick cubes. Marinated overnite

[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ready for the basket skewers






Loaded & Ready for the Grill

[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seasoned me up some fresh asparagus






Loaded Portabella Schrooms

[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stuffed me some garden fresh Maters & Seasoned Onions






Bluzque's "FIRST" plate

[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daughter Chowin' down on ole Dad's Fixin's






Mrs. Bluzque Inspecting My Cookin'[/img]


----------



## john pen (Jul 19, 2009)

Good lookin grub..  and 33's to ya !!


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks much John!

 8)


----------



## Griff (Jul 19, 2009)

Excellent job BQ. Those skewer baskets are interesting.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Griff.  I've used wooden & stainless skewers, but what I like most about these baskets (other than no burned fingers!) is everything stays in place with no lost pieces. I can evenly turn all of them and get a good even grilling on everything.

 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks good! What was the beefus marinated in?


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Marinated overnite in Stubb's Beef Marinate  Thanks ScottyDaQ


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 19, 2009)

Simply outstanding!


----------



## big dude (Jul 19, 2009)

What an awsome feast - Care to share your loaded portabella recipe :?:  :?:


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks much Toby & Big Dude! The portabella is nothing fancy: Shredded mazzarella cheese, sliced green onion, small slices of white onion & whatever dry spices you like.


 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2009)

I was and am a big fan of Stubbs products!! But always find something to add to them, which is a good thing!!!


VERY nice cook!!!


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks much Larry.


  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2009)

Everything, including the beer choice looked GREAT!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Appreciate your comments!  Nick & Que~Dawg


     8)


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job bluz! That whole thing looks killer.  My last keg was Rollin Rock. Its really good on tap. Way to go!


----------



## john a (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks mighty fine to me


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 20, 2009)

MMmmmm looks great


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Much!!!   JB   Dollarbill   John A.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 20, 2009)

It came out awesome!! Real cool set-up you have.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 20, 2009)

Appreciate! Surf

 8)


----------

